# ZyXEL Prestige 600 series de m.....



## fissunix (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis confronté à un problème lors de l'accès à un routeur ADSL (Bluewin, Suisse). Il s'agit du ZyXEL Prestige 600 series mais pas très récent de mon guitariste... (C'est pas mon guitariste le problème  )

1. Impossible de se connecter via http://192.168.1.1 (délai d'attente dépassé, blabla...)
2. Impossible de se connecter via une fenêtre Terminal en ouvrant une connexion Telnet (un mot de passe m'est demandé, mon guitariste n'est le sait pas !)
3. En faisant un Port Scan, les ports 21 & 23 sont ouverts (standard quoi...)

Ma question, comment faire un reset de ce diable d'engin en sachant qu'il n'y a pas le merveilleux petit trou pour passer le trombone (qui reste tout le temps au fond du tiroir du bureau au cas où   )

J'espère que quelqu'un aura une idée à me suggérer à part: "Met-le à la poubelle, achète un nouveau !"

Merci à tous


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Juillet 2005)

Personnellement j'ai un Zyxel Prestige 650W je ne sais pas s'il est très différents du 600 mais en cherchant sur la doc, j'ai trouvé ceci :
Le user d'administration est "admin" (quelle originalité!) et le mot de passe d'origine est "1234" 
il existe un bouton de reset sur le 650 qui est situé à l'arrière, non pas des berlines mais du boîtier, sous la forme d'un petit trou juste à coté de la prise d'alimentation.

Sinon, vérifie sur Internet si la doc du 600 n'est pas sur leur site. 

www.zyxel.com


----------



## fissunix (30 Juillet 2005)

Rien à faire c'est tellement vieux qu'il est impossible de trouver un manuel. D'après ce que j'ai pu lire un peu à gauche, cet appareil ne possède apparemment pas de gestionnaire d'administration web; tous les exemples de configuration que j'ai eu l'occasion de voir sont sous Terminal. Le mot de passe par défaut est "1234". Pour le reseter, je crois qu'il va falloir que je me connecte en console avec un câble série et uploader un fireware...

Merci et a+


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2005)

Désolé de ne pouvoir faire mieux.


----------



## fissunix (6 Août 2005)

mleroux a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de ne pouvoir faire mieux.




Merci quand même, c'est sympa d'avoir pris le temps de répondre !


----------



## baudouin.series (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour a tous !

J'ai un problème avec mon macbook (2008). J'ai internet en wifi grace à un Zyxel P600 serie. Mais je n'arrive pas à m'y connecter sous léopard, mais seulement sous windows xp avec bootcamp. Il me dit que le mot de passe est incorrect, alors que je suis sur à 200% que c'est la bonne clé. J'ai fais un copier coller depuis text edit, je fais afficher mot de passe, rien à faire.

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci beaucoup

B


----------

